# Winnie The Pooh Home Run Derby



## Hullo (Jan 5, 2013)

Has anyone played this yet? It might be one of the most challenging games made in years. Also, Christopher Robin is the dark lord that stands above God.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2013)

Bet you can't beat it today guys.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2013)

Spongebob Boat-o-Cross is better.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2013)

Why is it in Nihongo!?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2013)

Well _fuck_ me and paint me red.


----------



## Hullo (Jan 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Spongebob Boat-o-Cross is better.



Spongebob Boat-o-Cross is easier too.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2013)

My ass its easier, I can't even get past the first stage on Boat-o-Cross while I manage to consistently get 17/19 on the owl.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 5, 2013)

Fuck Dark Souls 2.

Winnie poooh : Prepare to Die x10 times Edition


----------



## Mako (Jan 5, 2013)

It took me a while to realize there were updates available for Winnie.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

Playing         .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll say this again....

What in the _FUCK_??


----------



## Blunt (Jan 5, 2013)

So you guys caught on.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2013)

Christopher Robin is the Omega.

The Dark Tower.

The Abyss.

The Eldritch Abomination made flesh announcing the end of man.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh geeze, this game again. I couldn't even get past Eeyore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2013)

Mexicano27 said:


> Oh geeze, this game again. I couldn't even get past Eeyore.


Wow you suck
[YOUTUBE]NnbToXyUyMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 5, 2013)

H̳̿͒ẻ̆̋͘l͓̦͔̩ͬl̤̘̗͍̤̬̜͛̄ͦͩ̓͛͘o͉̪͕͙͉͚ͬ ͆̓P͎̾̓ͬͥ̾̄̔͠ö́̓̈͐o̬̩̎̀̏ͫ͒́h̜̮͉̝ͬ̄ͭ̽ͩ ̍ͥ͋͢î̛̗͖̖̹̳͌͊̊͗ṯ͙̪̮̻̻̾̑̈̄̏̔ͅ'̜͕͍̘ͣ̓̒̐͢ṧ̫̣̖ͪͪ̚͡ ̣̝̍ͨ̏t͍͎i̥̺̞̬͍̩ͪ̍́̈́ͮm͎̜̖̋̉e̵͓͗͆̾ ̣̩̞̞ͯ͛ͧ̍̇ͭ̽͟t̺̥͕̪̘̟͋̃ͬ̐̿͌oͤ̓ͬ͆ ̤̲̮͔̩̈͒̏̏̾̔ͣp̧͛̇̐l̡͍̥̞͕ä̍̂̑̄̓̐ÿ̶̼͚̭̦ͮͥ̽ ͈͔͈̗ͫ̏s̗̬̠̩̰ͭ̄ͤͤ̍o̠̼͔̔m͔̲͉͉̮̤͈̚e͖̹̤͕̯̹ͯ̎̐́̅̑ͯͅ ̶̰̞̹͉b͓̘̤̦̯̞̋̀a̾̏͒ͨ̽̓s͈̮̿̒͛̿̍̈́̏ͅe̛̺̟̩̲̱̝͂̚b̽̑̚͏̲̦̺͓a͍̪̺̦̼ͧl̩̹̯̍ͦͣ̚̚͘l͉͒ͥ͂̽̏͂.̜̠̟̙̖͙͈̇̅̉̒.͚͔̠̯͒ͣ̂̋͒ͬ.̮̪͓̏.̦̩̩̳ͬ̈́d̬̹̺̊̀i̡̾ͧͬͨͤͯ̅ẹ̙.͏ ̧͕̬̤̾ͧ̆̿̈ͫd̹̘̲͔̜̠͌̈̊ͫ́ḯ̩̭̫͎̗͂̌̐͂ͬͧe͖͓̮͖̲̊ͫͤͅ.̹̖̳̀d̞̜̋ͣ͌ͧ̈̉̚͝i͈͜e͖͋̆͆̃͂̚̕.̷̬̩̪͖̼̲͋̑ͮ̅́dͯͫͮ̃͐́į̳̗̺͖ͅĕ̂͛̔̒.̸̙̗̞̫͇̣̪̃ͭ͋d̹̲̲͙̤̩̏̿̈́̌ͣ́͜i͍̫ͤ̄͊̑ͬ̇ë̱̙͍͚̬̙͓́̽ͥ.͇̼͎͌̏͋̽̊̍d͙̳͓̽̇ͥ̐̄͢i̩̞̺͙͎̍̀ͫ͘e̹̹̦̟̲̪̰ͪ̉̔͑.͓͖̭͍̠͋̒̎̾́̑d̝̙̮̫͖̝ͨ͒̾ͅi̗͎̳͉͊ͣͥͦé̛̺̰͓͙ͩͨ̅͌.̸̯̜͈͚̯̈͛̓d̛̓̋̍͆͒i̵̬̫̻̩ͣͣ̔̓̽ͤ̎e͂̇̽.̡͍̠͛d͂ͧ͆̓̚i̦̹͎̻̟̳e̠͍̭͕̊̓͛̉͛̎ͪ̀.̠͍̹̱̘̻̏d̓̇ͮ̚҉̝͕̦̫i̊ͭ̈́͌̕ë͚̟́͛ͤ̓̾.̞̗̹̪̝ͅd͚̗̣̘̱͔̠̊̏ͬ͑̂i̧̮̠̺̹̔ͥͭe̜̹̞̗̤̗͋͋̆,̛̮̰̦̤̓ͤḏͥͧ͋ͭi̜̠̟̭̐̾e̙̙̪̱͇͖̖̓̂̍ͨ͑̎


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2013)

This bird is going to be the end of me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2013)

Mexicano27 said:


> Oh geeze, this game again. I couldn't even get past Eeyore.



I actually find his slow pitches harder to hit than piglets and lumpy's balls.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Owl is down, next is Tigger.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 6, 2013)

OH HAI CHRISTOKJAbsdJHFAGBSJYFHGKUGHBFDILJdfsHUKFGHDKU


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 6, 2013)

*It's spreading...*


----------



## G (Jan 6, 2013)

Would play again.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm having so much trouble with Chris Robin. The fact that you can't predict his pitches and you gotta hit 80 percent of them for home runs makes him near impossible, even with maxed out stats. The most I've gotten so far is 50 percent. :I


----------

